# Maybe wrong place but I wanna ask



## Seedling345 (Jun 21, 2015)

Do any of you guys have experience with aloe plants I had one given to me and it seems sick I have no clue but it's huge and I want it to grow bigger any info will help




.jpg[/IMG]
Is this normal for an aloe plant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 066blaster (Jun 21, 2015)

Don't have a clue how to grow, but brings back memories. My grandma had a big aloe plant growing in her bath room. And anytime we got a scrape or cut, we got the aloe treatment. I remember the thing being far away from the window. Maybe they don't like direct sunlight.


----------



## Seedling345 (Jun 22, 2015)

066blaster said:


> Don't have a clue how to grow, but brings back memories. My grandma had a big aloe plant growing in her bath room. And anytime we got a scrape or cut, we got the aloe treatment. I remember the thing being far away from the window. Maybe they don't like direct sunlight.


Yea I'm covered in poisen ivy as we speak its in my eyes n every thing n that plant is making it tolerable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron Head (Jun 23, 2015)

They are a desert plant and prefer a well drained soil.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 23, 2015)

My Mom had (maybe still has?) One and we used the hell out of it for sunburns in the summer.
No idea how to take care of it, it just lived in a pot by the winter on a shelf with all sorts of other plants.


----------



## billb (Jul 5, 2015)

Many people (including myself) overwater them and the roots rot.
Mine stayed nice and green but stopped growing and then just fell over one day.

Maybe it is time to repot with new soil. It doesn't last forever. It decomposes and turns into dirt which is not what potting soil is.

Your pic is not loading for me.


----------

